# Sharon From Malaysia



## sharoncheongmy (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi.. just a brief intro bout myself. I'm Sharon (My full name Sharon Cheong Mei Yen) from Seremban, Malaysia. I'm turning 26 this coming August. What i do in my life? I'm an insect dealer. I supply Malaysian insects to dealers from the US and Europe countries. I'm not a breeder. I sell phasmid eggs and mantis ooths when they become available.

I'm also helping my friend with his website. We sell insect related products. Welcome to pay a visit at http://my-bugs.com Thank you very much! Best wishes to all.  

Best regards,

Sharon Cheong

190A, Jalan Seng Meng Lee,

70200 Seremban,

Negeri Sembilan,

Malaysia.

Email : [email protected]


----------



## gadunka888 (Jul 8, 2009)

welcom to the forum! i live in singapore! which part of malaysia do you live in?


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello, Sharon, and welcome to the forum.... nice to have you here.


----------



## Rick (Jul 8, 2009)

There you go. Welcome.


----------



## ismart (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  .


----------



## agent A (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum FROM CONNECTICUT


----------



## revmdn (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome from florida.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome


----------

